# Volkswagen's vin decoder..Check it



## gsx750r93 (Jan 18, 2010)

This will tell you everything about your vehicles origins.

http://freepdfhosting.com/editimg.php
username: gsx750r93
Password: vortex


----------



## noogies (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen's vin decoder..Check it (gsx750r93)*

The username/password don't seem to work. Do you have an alternate?


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen's vin decoder..Check it (noogies)*

just tried the same and doesn't work at all


----------

